# Videos from Trad Shoots, Hunts and Gatherings...



## SELFBOW

Thought I'd put em all together in one thread for all to see....
There is more than I realized.


----------



## SELFBOW




----------



## TNGIRL

I enjoyed watching those again Martin! I esp. love the kids one and I was surprised at how much they all made me want to go deer or hog hunting!!!!! I'm ready!!!! Thanks for the memories, plus I love Sinatra!!!
2 things stand out to me......all the SMILES!!!!
and I lost count how many times I saw Roger eating!!!!with a grin of course!!!!


----------



## Night Wing

A great collection of videos.


----------



## stick-n-string

The 1 with the kids is my favorite. Good job martin!


----------



## dpoole

those are GREAT they sure preserve some great times !!!!!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW

Here's some more...


----------



## SELFBOW




----------



## SELFBOW

2011



2010


2009


----------



## NavyDave

Great Job Martin!!


----------



## DAGATOR16

Nice job Martin!


----------



## SELFBOW

2013


----------



## SELFBOW

I'm not seeing any videos here anymore. 
If the newcomers want to see them my YouTube channel is under "grassmoneysc".
Plenty of trad related things there.


----------

